# Could you foster a Kerry Greyhound?



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

*Could you foster a greyhound?
*

*At Kerry Greyhound Connection we are in desperate need of more foster homes.
*In recent months we have lost a lot of fosterers due to them falling in love with their foster hounds and adopting them! :wub: Though great news for the hounds, this means those fosterers no longer have any space in their homes for another dog, and so must give up fostering.

~~~~~~~​
_If you are interested in finding out more about fostering a Kerry Greyhound, please get in touch with us via one of the following ways:_ 
*Email: *[email protected]
*Address:* PO Box 58, Cromer, Norfolk, NR27 7AG 
*Tel: *075000 626 48 
*Website:* Kerry Greyhound Connection - finding homes for Irish greyhounds

We are mainly looking for foster homes in or near Norfolk, but if you live further afield please still get in touch as we might be able to work something out.  
Below is a copy of our Fostering Questions and Answers which should answer any queries that you have.

~~~~~~~​
*~~ QUESTIONS AND ANSWERS ABOUT FOSTERING A GREYHOUND FOR KERRY GREYHOUND CONNECTION ~~​*
*What does fostering a greyhound involve? 
*
Fostering involves looking after a greyhound in your own home until we can find a permanent home for him or her. Whilst you are fostering we will ask you to tell us about the dog so that we can find the best home to match the temperament of your foster dog. When a possible permanent home has been found we may ask you to take the dog to meet the people, or they may wish to visit the dog at your home if you are happy to do this.

*How long will I have a foster dog for? 
*
It just depends on how long it takes to find the right home for the dog. This could be a few days, or it could be a few months.

*Will it cost me anything to foster? Will I be paid?
*
Kerry Greyhound Connection will cover all the costs of your foster dog including vet bills, dog food, and transport costs. We will provide all the things you need, unless you already have some of these or wish to provide them yourself. Every foster dog comes with a collar and an identity disc and a lead. You also need dog food and bowls, a bed and some toys/chews. Some fosterers buy the dog food, this is very welcome, but this is not expected, as we will meet all your costs. You will be a volunteer so we are not able to offer payment for fostering.

*Can I foster more than one dog?
*
We do have fosterers who foster more than one dog; it depends on your individual circumstances, eg other pets, and your experience with dogs. If you want to foster more than one dog we will talk with you about this at the homecheck.

*Can I adopt my foster dog if I want to?
*
This is usually possible provided we are not already talking to someone else about adopting your foster dog. It may mean though that you cannot, or would not want to continue to foster other dogs, so if you enjoy helping dogs through fostering this needs a lot of thought.

*What happens if I have a problem with a dog?
*
We will give you support and advice about your foster dog, and help with any problems. We have a trainer who will give you more in depth advice if needed. Most foster dogs have come from kennels and have never lived in a house before so they need time to settle and to get used to a very different life. Most dogs settle and get into a routine quite quickly.

*Will my foster dog be house trained?
*
Most greyhounds are used to life in kennels so they are kennel trained, which means they are clean in their kennels. You need to reinforce this routine by putting the dog outside frequently at first and praising them when they toilet. Most adult dogs are usually clean in the house quite quickly but some take a bit longer and you do need to expect a few accidents at first.

*Can I foster if I go out to work?*

Yes, if your work pattern or your circumstances are quite flexible. When a new dog arrives he or she does need at least a few days to settle in before they can be left so fostering does not suit everyone who goes out to work. It depends on your individual circumstances so please contact us to chat about this.

*Can I foster if I have young children? *

Yes, as long as we are satisfied that you understand the need for constant and close supervision of dogs around young children, and that you will provide this. You also need to understand that the dog will not have had a thorough assessment before you foster him or her. That is part of the role of the fosterer.

*Can I foster if Im retired? Or if I have a health problem? *

Yes, greyhounds can be suitable dogs for people of all ages, and levels of fitness. If you have a health issue you will need to talk to us about your particular circumstances. You need to be able to give your foster dogs two walks a day of at least 30 minutes. Greyhounds enjoy longer walks as well but it is a myth that they need to walk miles and miles. Many are quite lazy dogs!

*Can I foster a greyhound if I have a cat?*

Yes, we do have greyhounds who can live with cats, we also sometimes have puppies/young dogs who have not been trained for racing and who can live with cats. However we sometimes have permanent homes waiting for greyhounds who can live with cats so sometimes these dogs do not need to go to a foster home first.

*Will my foster dog need to wear a muzzle? *

Yes, most foster dogs should wear a muzzle at first when they are out until we have agreed with you that this is no longer necessary. We need to know that the dog is safe around small dogs. This is part of the greyhounds training to be a family pet. You also need to keep your foster dog on a lead when out unless we have agreed he or she can go off the lead.

*Can I have a break? Can I stop fostering when I want to? *

If you want to have a break or to stop fostering it is better for your foster dog, and for us if you can wait until a permanent home has been found for the dog you are looking after. However if you need to stop at short notice or for example, you have a holiday booked, we will find another foster home to take your foster dog. Unless it is an emergency this may take a few days so we ask you to give us as much notice as you can.

*How do I apply to have a foster dog?*

The first step is to fill in our fostering application form. This is on our website or can be sent to you by email, or in the post if you prefer. When you have returned the form, one of us will come to your home to meet you for a home visit, to see where the dog will live, and to talk to you about fostering, and for you to ask any questions. You can also have a chat with someone who is already fostering if youd like to.

~~~~~~~​
Thank you,
KGC Team


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Foster homes are still needed.


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Foster homes are still desperatly needed, thanks!


----------



## cleancage (Jan 23, 2010)

I would be very happy to help with fostering greyhounds.

I am a retired person so I am not at work for long hours each day. 

I live in Warrington Cheshire, but I come to Norwich in Norfolk pretty regularly, sometimes every two or three months, but sometimes as much as monthly. I also have a car.

I currently have a very friendly greyhound living with me, as my permanent companion, and when I come to Norwich (or anywhere else) she comes with me. I am sure my lovely lady would not mind a visitor, be it long or short stay.

I am coming to Norwich very soon, would you like us to get together and have a natter, and you can meet my lovely lady.


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

More foster homes are still desperately needed.


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

We are still in need of foster homes in and around the Norfolk area.


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Foster homes are still desperatly needed, thanks!


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Foster homes are still desperately needed, thanks!


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

Just Norfolk???? x


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

niki said:


> Just Norfolk???? x


Hi,
We are mainly looking for foster homes in or near Norfolk as that is where we are based, but if you live further afield and are interested in helping out do contact us anyway as we may be able to work something out. 

Thanks,
tam


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

Would Stowmarket in Suffolk be near enough???

We are planning a move there next year so could maybe help out then. OH is at home all day so the dog wouldn't be left for long and our two are good with most other dogs.


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Val001 said:


> Would Stowmarket in Suffolk be near enough???
> 
> We are planning a move there next year so could maybe help out then. OH is at home all day so the dog wouldn't be left for long and our two are good with most other dogs.


Hi,

Yup Suffolk would be really good, ill PM you now with a few details. 

Thanks!
tam


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

We are still in need of foster homes, thanks!


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Foster homes are still desperatly needed, thanks!


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Foster homes are still desperatly needed, thanks!


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Kerry Greyhound Connection is in real need of foster homes now more than ever as we are currently over capacity in our kennels. If you think you have room on your sofa for a short term foster hound and live relatively close to the Norfolk region, please do contact us. 

Thanks,
tam


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Foster homes are very much needed as due to the large influx of unwanted hounds we are currently overstocked in our kennels.


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Please email me if interested in fostering for Kerry Greyhound Connection. Thanks!


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

We are always in need of foster homes, if anyone would like to start just send me an email. Thanks!
Tam
KGC Volunteer


----------

